# Potty pads vs. newspaper??



## jeannelcm

I work from home so I am planning to potty train our new maltese to go outside. I do have a little room set up for him for exercise and I am thinking about putting down either potty pads or newspaper for "accidents". Are potty pads safer? Am I going about this the rigfht way or will this confuse him about where to potty? He will be in his crate for naps, nights, etc.


----------



## bigsmom

*

Crate training will help you out a lot...but for when he's out and about, unless you're going to have an eye on him at All times and be able to take him outside whenever you catch the hint or he's getting ansy....then you could be safe and have a potty pad out for accidents (their bladders are so tiny when they are puppies so sometimes they can't hold it long enough to get your attention AND make it outside).......i recommend potty pads over newspapers (i think others here will say the same)...mainly because they are made to absorb the urine like childrens diapers...newspapers are very thin and the liquid will seep and reach the carpet/tile. nature's miracle makes potty pads that are actually scented like grass...so that really helped biggles and i...i would take a potty pad outside with us and put it on the grass so he could find the relationship between the two and now he knows it's ok to go there as well as on the grass outdoors.....

if you are going to be training him to go outside...make sure you are on a schedule like minutes after eating/drinking/playing/napping/etc....i personally think you'd be alright leaving a potty pad out if you want.....haha sorry if i'm rambling i'm sure more experienced maltese veterans will be here to answer your question within minutes :biggrin: :HistericalSmiley:*


----------



## lillady

Newspapers, in my opinion-are just too messy. Most puppy pads have a scent as well that helps the dog know to go on them. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## jeannelcm

AAAHHH! Puppy pads it will be then. THANKS


----------



## giselle79

:smpullhair: All the potty training products are safe; otherwise I'd be a puppyless mom because mine ate everthing from pads to puppy-go-potty litter.
Pads are better; however, if in an emergency you only have newspapers handy put a lot of them so that you don't get a whole mess. There are products that can be used to spray on the paper or the stones to make the puppy go there. In my case it didn't work :smpullhair: but may be for someone else it does.


----------



## bruinkoala

I second the pads. My boss uses newspaper when he can't walk his pug, and it is so messy. You can also buy a "potty training" spray where pups know to do their business on the pad. I bought it when Mocha started potty training and I think it helped a bit.


----------



## The A Team

I would say a definite NO to newspapers. Can you imagine what life will be like for the next 15 or so years if your pup learned to pee on a newspaper? :w00t: Yucky!!!!! Especially if you haven't read it yet.....


----------



## jmm

NEITHER. Especially being home all day, there is no reason to attempt teach your dog to go in 2 places at once. Pick one method or the other. Once your dog is well-trained, then you can add in something different. I pad train first, then outdoors. I don't do them together (though my pups often urinate on walks just because of the smells and I go reward - we're not out there for that). Being more consistent with one method will speed up house training. 

I use pee pads - incontinence pads from Sam's Club.


----------



## jeannelcm

> NEITHER. Especially being home all day, there is no reason to attempt teach your dog to go in 2 places at once. Pick one method or the other. Once your dog is well-trained, then you can add in something different. I pad train first, then outdoors. I don't do them together (though my pups often urinate on walks just because of the smells and I go reward - we're not out there for that). Being more consistent with one method will speed up house training.
> 
> I use pee pads - incontinence pads from Sam's Club.[/B]



This was my concern. By all means, I don't want to slow down the process. Hmmmmm?


----------

